# fostering questions



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

I am interested in becoming a foster family for Goldens. We are a military family. Right now we live in Hawaii. But we will be moving to Norfolk, Va in July. Once we get settled and school starts, I will have free time for the first time in years because my youngest will be starting school.:--big_grin: I am thinking of starting school myself to do something working with animals( like dog training). So I was wondering if anyone has advice on who to talk to about becoming a foster home in that area, if there are any classes I could take before we move to help myself and my family get ready to foster, and also any schools or programs on dog training. We have a 14 week old Golden pup right now, so I have an idea on what were are asking to get ourselves into.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome

That is absolutely wonderful news, I am sure that any of the rescues would love to have you.
I'm attaching the rescues here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I too am in the military and have volunteered with GR rescues in Oklahoma, Missouri & Georgia. I think it's helpful to have military volunteer cause it shows that we're not all going to dump our dogs when a deployment or PCS comes up. My best piece of advice is to have your pup squared away before bringing in another. I usually fostered 2 at once in Oklahoma and the worst times is when I had 2 wild youngsters coming to the house at the same time. I would usually bring one in, work on basic manners & solidify potty-training and then bring in another.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are two Golden Retriever Rescues in VA, both great groups and the Rescues area ALWAYS in need of Foster homes. Most groups are limited to the number of Goldens that can be help based on the number of Foster homes they have. 

Here are the two Groups-click on their name, their contact info will come up and a link to their website is provided.

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Virginia*

Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Southeastern Virginia GRREAT, Inc. (SEVA GRREAT) 

*I believe SEVA GRREAT covers the Norfolk area.*

If you go to this link, it gives available opporutunites to get involved with SEVA. There are two links for Fostering-one is the *Foster Application* and the other is *What can you expect when Fostering*, it provides details about fostering and the requirements. 

Volunteer


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad people foster pets because there is clearly a need. But I don't know how they do it. Years ago we tried. We had 3 of our own already and ended up with 7. one of them was little Sammy with her wheel chair and all 3 kids were still home before college. Looking back it was crazy but a great time in our lives . We only gave one to a good home( or we would have had 8). It broke my heart. Once they are waiting on the stairs to see me when I come home I just won't give them away.


----------

